
Machine Learning Scale 2017 recap - Dawny33
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1692857177682119/machine-learning-scale-2017-recap/
======
imh
>Detecting place visits at scale: Jan and Danielle offer a deep dive into a
system capable of interpreting location signals coming from mobile devices at
scale.

It's weird to see people proud of things that so seriously bother other
people. Tracking everyone they can 24/7 is seriously creepy.

~~~
Eridrus
It's almost as if different people have different views and value systems and
HN is a bubble... Nah, that can't be it...

~~~
nerdponx
It's not just this site.

------
itchyjunk
Hey, doesn't "detecting place visit at scale" answer some of the comment
question seen previously on HN? I remember someone saying they visited a bar
and talked to someone and that someone was "recommended friend". And this
video talks about asynchronous detection of your location. It detects you're
both in the same bar for a period of time and that somehow contributes to you
being recommended as friends? I might be chaining too many "if" and "maybe"
here though. But the video is talking about this stuff at around 31 mins.

Edit: 14 mins in or 31 mins remaining, sorry.

------
homosaphien1
This facebook engineer is using words like "Human Impact" and
"Democratization" like facebook is an integral part of human life globally,
crucial to their survival. I would tell this guy to sit the hell down you work
on a boring social network that mostly old people use to perpetuate their
ignoramist memes.

Next the engineer from internet explorer on topic how IE is saving the world.

~~~
Kiro
Facebook is an integral part of human life globally whether you like it or
not.

~~~
Existenceblinks
I don't agree. I live in the world biggest facebook user city, but I find that
facebook is all of their life. If VR technology was settled before, I couldn't
imagine how they live.

Oh, I have moved out of that city to a peaceful city for about 3 years now.

~~~
Kiro
I don't understand how your comment is disagreeing.

~~~
Existenceblinks
Ha! Sorry, you don't get my joke. It's not "part" but "all"!

